# Lets talk decals



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone notice that Pattos has a new Silk Ink decals and that he is getting rid of his Alps ribbions as he says he isn't using them anymore? So he must have a new printer that does white. Anyone have any idea what type of printer this might be?

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Love to know this answer as well ! Never heard of anything new but then alot gets by me .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe he stepped up to silk screening?
That would be a God-send with all the artwork he has.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Humm that would be nice to hear for sure ! *


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Do they still need clearcoating when you get them? rr


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Why doesn't someone just email Patto's and ask him?
hojoe


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey guys, thought i would add my 2p's worth, as you know patto used the alps md series printer first then i guess a year or more ago switched to a kodak machine that also printed white, i'm not to sure about the kodak but i think was similar in operation to the alps in the fact it was a dot matrix printer, i did not think there was much difference between the 2 in the finished product, he told me the toner is no longer available for the kodak, and has now got some sort of budget silkscreen printer that prints block colours rather than dots, but be warned, he says they must be clear coated before use as they simply curl up if you don't, i tried some the stuff on his clear coat list but have had no joy, they still just roll right up, disapointed is an understatement as i had just done a big order with him (for the resin kits i sell) and it seems they've all gone to waste, if anyone has made on order recently and got them to work i would love to know! i know of another hobby talker who also has had the same problems, i was going to do a thread about this but i hate to put people down especially when they have put a lot of work into the hobby but fact of the matter is they simply do not work, if anyone does palce an order i would highly recomend just buy one sheet and see how you go, take it easy y'all, tony


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What is wrong with ALPS?*

What is wrong with the ALPS printer?
Hardware getting too old?
Can't buy cartridges anymore?
(Just asking...)


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

The last 2 shipments I received from Pattos were with this new print quality. 
I have to say, they look superb on...the sheet.
But I agree, they are harder to work with : I also had a curling problem with the 1st sheet and then Bruce (Pattos) posted intructions. I followed them by spraying Krylon Clear on the sheet and it works just fine ! Although I think that it makes the decal a little bit thicker and can sometimes create problems with the edges of the decals when they are on the edges of the body (kind of not sticking properly and sometimes curling or breaking when you try to shape them under the body). 
I need to say that I haven't put yet the final gloss on the 3-5 bodies with decals I finished as I'm not sure what I will use (Krylon ? Future ?). I need to try if the finish gloss could cause a problem by having the edge of the decals showing up too dramatically for instance...
But for now, they look superb on the body. The whites -especially- are just amazing. For instance white decals on black body are beautiful (it was a weakness before with the old prints).

I personally believe that the final result is worth the extra effort but I really hope that Bruce will find a solution so they are easier to use.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Love to know this answer as well ! Never heard of anything new but then alot gets by me .
> 
> Bear :wave:*


You can say that again!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

There is some type of fabric printer made in Australia that prints white ink. They have a small kiosk printer that may be what he is using. I also read somewhere that this company's ink can be used in an epson printer. However I haven't been able to get confirmation on this

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got some Pattos decals in the mail today. 2 sheets of different Coca Cola, Dukes of Hazard police door stars, Charlies Angels, and a sheet with cool flames on it.

Will let you know how they come out after I try them. Will be using Microscales Decal saver/coating on them first and see how that works.

Last time I used Future on them with a foam brush in 2 thin coats. Never had a problem with them curling. I did have to be extra carefull not to tear them as they were very thin.

Bob...pattos has a great selection...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dipstick Bob here didn't just try a small amount first....nope...DUH dummy me!*

I messed up 2 sets of decals using Microscale decal saver 

DON'T TRY MY STUPID IDEA...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

After a bit the Microscale decal saver started to make the ink on the decals crinkle and wrinkle.....and all my Coca Cola and Charlies Angels decals are junk now...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Rob and Phred do their decal clearing right every time. Wish Patoos cleared decals like that...dang it

Bob...time to re-order and try Krylon or Future...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I miss HO Express.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I miss HO Express.


 
Me too.  rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> I messed up 2 sets of decals using Microscale decal saver
> 
> DON'T TRY MY STUPID IDEA...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> ...


 

Ouch! I rec'd a batch of Bruce's new style decals a week or two ago. Hit them with two light coats of Krylon CC and had no problems. They do seem to be a little thicker when using them. I did have a couple of them curl when applying them but I used a bit of Future on a brush to help them stick and lay down and it worked out fine. In fact, on the next one, I'll use Future on all the decals I apply and let it set up before I do the dip of the whole body. This way, I'll prevent any of those little ones from slipping elsewhere when I dip it. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Just got some Pattos decals in the mail today. 2 sheets of different Coca Cola, Dukes of Hazard police door stars, Charlies Angels, and a sheet with cool flames on it.
> 
> Will let you know how they come out after I try them. Will be using Microscales Decal saver/coating on them first and see how that works.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Zilla ! Another use for the future and my leftover small foam brushes. Got loads of my own home brew decals laying around to try it on as well . Now i wish i hadn't sold off my old Alps printer ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got one I sell you.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I got some decals today from Pattos. What a difference I don't know what teh printer is but I want one. Not only are the whites great and 1,000% better than the alps the resolution in also much much better. Can't wait to try them out

Roger Corrie


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I got one I sell you.


Think i should wait and see just what it is Patto's is using ! Actually 1st momma has her eye on a backyard project that's gonna cost me LOL .

Bear :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bearsox said:


> Think i should wait and see just what it is Patto's is using ! Actually 1st momma has her eye on a backyard project that's gonna cost me LOL .
> 
> Bear :wave:


If momma aint happy nobody is happy! 

Bob...meanwhile think of how you can cheapen the backyard project ...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> If momma aint happy nobody is happy!
> 
> Bob...meanwhile think of how you can cheapen the backyard project ...zilla


*Humm i think you gave me one hell of an idea for where i can get some cheaper labor ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought Patto used an Alps printer?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He used to Ed. Since Alps ink cartridges are getting scarce and the prices of what's left continue to escalate, I believe Pattos had no choice but to change over to something else.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mac & Cheese on Fridays as a Work incentive program...*



bearsox said:


> *Humm i think you gave me one hell of an idea for where i can get some cheaper labor !
> 
> Bear :wave:*


RALMAO...HAHAHAHAAH 

Bob...pay them $4.00 an hour and PBJ sandwiches for lunch...zilla


----------

